# Audi TT MK! engine and transmission mount upgrade



## jcaldwell1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello, 

I have seen there are aftermarket upgrade engine/transmission mounts. Anyone have thoughts on buying the full kit or just replacing bushings? Since the aftermarket kits are so expensive I figure they must be considerably better given bushings are less than 100bucks and the aftermarket upgrades are 300-600 bucks. Thanks for any input. 



2000 Audi TT MK1

CX Racking FMIC
CircuitWerks Decatted Downpipe
Upgraded TIP
Injen Intake
Forge DV
GlowWorks Boost Gage 
H gate shift plate
ABD Intake Manifold
Upgraded Coilpacks to R8 using the IE conversion kit
IE upgraded fuel rail
830cc 80lb injectors upgraded bosch
AFPR
ECS Lightweight Pulleys


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Aftermarket will be "harsher" but provide a more direct connection between motor and car. This improves shifting feel, and getting power to the ground. If you have a street only car, you can likely save your money and get OEM replacements if your originals are worn.


----------



## killjoy593 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. What I've read is, it's easiest to just swap dog bone mount inserts.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...a-Aftermarket-Engine-Transmission-Mount-Guide :thumbup:


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Upgraded motor mounts is one best modds i have done.

If you can hadle the increase in vibrations it make the car feel much more conected when it comes to power delivery and gear shifts

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

VF-Engineering > the rest.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

TheDeckMan said:


> VF-Engineering > the rest.


Ya i have vf mounts and love them

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

jcaldwell1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have seen there are aftermarket upgrade engine/transmission mounts. Anyone have thoughts on buying the full kit or just replacing bushings? Since the aftermarket kits are so expensive I figure they must be considerably better given bushings are less than 100bucks and the aftermarket upgrades are 300-600 bucks. Thanks for any input.
> 
> ...



From the upgrades you mention you would benefit from upgraded mounts. The mounts will prevent wheel hop as well as make the shifting feel crisper. Upgraded mounts will help with putting the power to the wheels. 
We offer a great solution that I believe you will be happy with the fit, finish, and quality. 

034Motorsport Audi TT engine mounts


If you have any other questions please let me kno!

Cheers, 
[email protected]


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

034 makes some good stuff,but i wont ever touch their mounts again.
transmount broke on me. got a replacement luckilly, then a few months later engine mount started leaking on me, (thought track denisity was supposed to be solid rubber) i regret not going VF
search around, im not the only one this has happend to.
not Bashing 034, just speaking form my experience,and others


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

034 stuff is China crap. Had a couple of their "street density" mounts break apart. No issues with the ten sets of VF's. 

BFI's composition degrades with exposure to any oil or fuels. They also move around a lot more/have more vibrations than the VF's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

I have the Black Forest Industries stage 1 motor mounts and stage 2 dogbone mount. The vibrations are only really noticeable when at idle, but the pros far outweigh the cons. I've not run VF mounts so I can't compare, but just looking at the prices there is quite a bit of difference. As far as inserts go, you can only replace the dogbone mount inserts. To my knowledge they don't make inserts for the trans and motor mounts. I did the inserts first and should have just bit the bullet and gotten the full set.

http://www.blackforestindustries.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

cdketrow said:


> I have the Black Forest Industries stage 1 motor mounts and stage 2 dogbone mount. The vibrations are only really noticeable when at idle, but the pros far outweigh the cons. I've not run VF mounts so I can't compare, but just looking at the prices there is quite a bit of difference. As far as inserts go, you can only replace the dogbone mount inserts. To my knowledge they don't make inserts for the trans and motor mounts. I did the inserts first and should have just bit the bullet and gotten the full set.
> 
> http://www.blackforestindustries.com/


I'm stoked to hear that you're enjoying your mounts!

OP, if you have any questions about anything, feel free to shoot me a PM! 

Here's a link to our MK1 TT section so you can see exactly which mounts we offer for your application. 

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/enpe18.html


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

stevemannn said:


> 034 makes some good stuff,but i wont ever touch their mounts again.
> transmount broke on me. got a replacement luckilly, then a few months later engine mount started leaking on me, (thought track denisity was supposed to be solid rubber) i regret not going VF
> search around, im not the only one this has happend to.
> not Bashing 034, just speaking form my experience,and others


Hey stevemannn,

Did you purchase the mounts directly from us or from a dealer?
Did you purchase both mount and transmission mount at the same time? Our mounts have never been fluid with any fluid so I'm not sure where the fluid would come from.
I would love to get more information to figure out what happend and would love the opportunity to fix any issue that you had with our mounts. 

You can Pm directly or email me at [email protected] so we can get this resolved. 

Cheers, 
[email protected]34




TheDeckMan said:


> 034 stuff is China crap. Had a couple of their "street density" mounts break apart. No issues with the ten sets of VF's.
> 
> BFI's composition degrades with exposure to any oil or fuels. They also move around a lot more/have more vibrations than the VF's.
> 
> ...


Hey TheDeckMan, 

We have plenty of customers running our street density and track density mount on multiple application with no issue. 
Did you ever contact our Warranty/Returns specialist regarding the issue you had?
We would appreciate if you can give us more information regarding our mounts breaking. We take pride in our products and if there is an issue we would like to address it and make our products better. 

You can Pm directly or email me at [email protected] so we can get this figured out. 

I look forward to hearing back from you!

Cheer,
[email protected]


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

034Motorsport said:


> Hey TheDeckMan,
> 
> We have plenty of customers running our street density and track density mount on multiple application with no issue.
> Did you ever contact our Warranty/Returns specialist regarding the issue you had?
> ...


Stefan,

Yes contacted returns, was down with a broken mount as you guys wanted to "inspect" as I was told you never had any failures, which I will gladly call BS on. So rather than shipping me another one after supplying pictures, you needed it returned first. So rather than deal with being down, I went with VF mounts and never have had an issue again on any of my TT's. 

No offense, but I have never had an 034 part that fit perfect the first time or lasted without considerable re-work or replacement with a higher quality component, this is why I will never buy from 034 again. Last thing I need is a 034 part failing to perform on the track and writing off a car.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

034Motorsport said:


> Hey TheDeckMan,
> 
> We have plenty of customers running our street density and track density mount *on multiple application with no issue*.
> Did you ever contact our Warranty/Returns specialist regarding the issue you had?
> ...



Stefan,

It is nice to see someone from 034 still taking an interest in the community but please don’t try to say there haven’t been issues with 034’s mounts. Multiple issues. It’s not just the 1.8T crowd. Remember that original group of 5 cyl nutters that helped put you guys on the map?... 034 mounts have port-a-potty status with them too.

Now that’s not to say things can’t change... in all sincerity, I hope you guys have figured out the mount issues and are ready to pick up your socks with respects to customer service and quality control. Sorry to say but 1st hand experiences have sent me elsewhere, whenever possible, ages ago.

I do appreciate your enthusiasm... hope it materializes into something tangible


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

TheDeckMan said:


> Stefan,
> 
> Yes contacted returns, was down with a broken mount as you guys wanted to "inspect" as I was told you never had any failures, which I will gladly call BS on. So rather than shipping me another one after supplying pictures, you needed it returned first. So rather than deal with being down, I went with VF mounts and never have had an issue again on any of my TT's.
> 
> No offense, but I have never had an 034 part that fit perfect the first time or lasted without considerable re-work or replacement with a higher quality component, this is why I will never buy from 034 again. Last thing I need is a 034 part failing to perform on the track and writing off a car.





All_Euro said:


> Stefan,
> 
> It is nice to see someone from 034 still taking an interest in the community but please don’t try to say there haven’t been issues with 034’s mounts. Multiple issues. It’s not just the 1.8T crowd. Remember that original group of 5 cyl nutters that helped put you guys on the map?... 034 mounts have port-a-potty status with them too.
> 
> ...



I truly apologize for the negative experience you guys have had with 034Motorsport. We have been working on drastically improving our product line, returns, and warranty exchange processes. So I believe if you try us again that we will exceed your expectations. 

I am sorry TheDeckman for the negative experience that you had with the warranty department as we are always here to help and do our best to support customers in every way. 

I'm sad to hear from a couple of you that our product was not able to meet your expectation and that it required you to go elsewhere. I hope we can continue this conversation and see if we can do anything go the extra mile and fix this. 

Cheers, 
[email protected]


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

034Motorsport said:


> I truly apologize for the negative experience you guys have had with 034Motorsport. *We have been working on drastically improving our product line, returns, and warranty exchange processes*. So I believe if you try us again that we will exceed your expectations.
> 
> I am sorry TheDeckman for the negative experience that you had with the warranty department as we are always here to help and do our best to support customers in every way.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

I bought 034's silicone replacement hose that goes from an agu charge pipe to the pancake pipe.

If you get an agu charge pipe and buy there hose it does away with the goofy collar on the other style of hoses. Good mod and the hose fit perfect.

That being said its my only experience with 034's parts. I have vf mounts love them and doubt any other option would out perform them.



Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

034Motorsport said:


> Hey stevemannn,
> 
> Did you purchase the mounts directly from us or from a dealer?
> Did you purchase both mount and transmission mount at the same time? Our mounts have never been fluid with any fluid so I'm not sure where the fluid would come from.
> ...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

034Motorsport said:


> I truly apologize for the negative experience you guys have had with 034Motorsport. We have been working on drastically improving our product line, returns, and warranty exchange processes. So I believe if you try us again that we will exceed your expectations.
> 
> I am sorry TheDeckman for the negative experience that you had with the warranty department as we are always here to help and do our best to support customers in every way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the PM Stefan about trying to ensure to right the issues that I had in the past. The issue I see is that the 034 operating procedure is that the customer is never right and the expensive re-socking fees and check out clause shows a lot of this. Hopefully this has changed and that quality is a concern and is being addressed, rather than a lip service. This should have been dealt with years ago to ensure the right product, to the right place at the right time.

My feeling on vendors dropping into discussion threads and plugging parts is in poor taste in my opinion. You guys have tons of threads as well as BFI and others that are bumped daily.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

jsmith2015 said:


> I bought 034's silicone replacement hose that goes from an agu charge pipe to the pancake pipe.
> 
> If you get an agu charge pipe and buy there hose it does away with the goofy collar on the other style of hoses. Good mod and the hose fit perfect.
> 
> ...


I am happy to hear that you enjoyed our silicone replacement hose! 
We offer a great solution for mounts but it all depends on your needs. 
I found a couple of reviews from people running our mounts. 
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65093
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92601
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sports-Density-Line-Engine-Trans-Mount-Review





stevemannn said:


> 034Motorsport said:
> 
> 
> > Hey stevemannn,
> ...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

034Motorsport said:


> We have changed our return policy so we no longer have a restocking fee. That should no longer be an issue when returning items. Our quality is always changing as we get more information from testing as well as input from the customers. We want to our products to speak for themselves and I'm sorry that there were issues with our mounts. Quality is very important and we strive to provide an excellent product. We are not here to sell cheap and nonfuctional products. If a part is defective we will do our best to resolve the issue on each occasion and circumstance.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you are against vendors dropping into discussion threads. We feel like its an easy way to engage customers and find out what enthusiast need and want. We may chime in from time to time with products we recommend for a build or give input or knowledge.


Stefan,

Good to hear you have changed the return policy. I have heard a lot of gripes about that in the past. I and I am sure the others appreciate that you are not acting like most vendor which is drop a product plug and move on, but engaging to ensure any issues are attempted to be resolved. We tend to be a nice bunch in this section that try to have constructive conversations unlike some of the other sections :thumbup::thumbup:

Shot you back a PM :beer:


----------

